# scusate non c'entra nulla



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

ma sono rimasta agghiacciata da questa notizia:
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2013/04/05/news/crisi_-55985605/?ref=HREA-1

... io non so come si possa sfuggire dal cercare una strada per risollevare la nazione in un momento come questo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Aprile 2013)

spostato


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sono rimasta agghiacciata da questa notizia:
> http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2013/04/05/news/crisi_-55985605/?ref=HREA-1
> 
> ... io non so come si possa sfuggire dal cercare una strada per risollevare la nazione in un momento come questo.


A meno che le teorie dei complotti delle elites finanziare padrone del mondo non siano vere ed allora c'è chi gioca al massacro per impoverire una nazione ed arrichirsi sulla pelle di milioni di persone. La Storia anche recente dimostra che non sarebe la prima volta. Spero di no, ma alla luce di quello che osservo non ho più risposte sensate, scusa.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

sono cose che sgomentano e la cosa tremenda è che non sono per nulla casi isolati.


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Sbri,

queste cose, centrano sempre ... 

testimonianze - purtroppo - di quanto l'Italia in realtà, sta soffrendo ...

non ci sono parole ...

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sono rimasta agghiacciata da questa notizia:
> http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2013/04/05/news/crisi_-55985605/?ref=HREA-1
> 
> ... io non so come si possa sfuggire dal cercare una strada per risollevare la nazione in un momento come questo.


e diversi di questi episodi vengono taciuti dalla stampa, è la tragica  cartina di tornasole di un paese ormai depredato di ogni dignità... e la dignità di una vita vissuta onestamente del proprio lavoro è indispensabile per ogni persona. Non è il primo, non sarà l'ultimo.
Sulla classe politica ormai non ho più commenti da fare :unhappy: (Grillo compreso)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e diversi di questi episodi vengono taciuti dalla stampa, è la tragica  cartina di tornasole di un paese ormai depredato di ogni dignità... e la dignità di una vita vissuta onestamente del proprio lavoro è indispensabile per ogni persona. Non è il primo, non sarà l'ultimo.
> Sulla classe politica ormai non ho più commenti da fare :unhappy: (Grillo compreso)


Da noi si sono organizzati con una sorta di telefono aiuto per gli imprenditori in crisi, dopo quello che è andato a chiedere fiducioso una mano alla banca, lo hanno affossato, lui è tornato in banca e ha sparato al direttore...


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono cose che sgomentano e la cosa tremenda è che non sono per nulla casi isolati.


infatti questi casi sono in aumento


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

La cosa di cui non mi capacito  è come si faccia ad arrivare 
ma questi gesti estremi ...


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

invece di organizzare velocemente un governo politico,
che tutti invocano,
quelli, eletti dal popolo con democratico consenso,
fanno riunioni inutili per discutere non si sa di che cosa!

ma si faccia subito una legge per l'occupazione giovanile,
è il problema fondamentale oggi in Italia.


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La cosa di cui non mi capacito  è come si faccia ad arrivare
> ma questi gesti estremi ...


la depressione....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La cosa di cui non mi capacito  è come si faccia ad arrivare
> ma questi gesti estremi ...


Ma purtroppo sono estreme le condizioni di vita di diverse persone e le prospettive future non lasciano intravedere nessun miglioramento a breve termine pertanto i più fragili, chi non ha il coraggio di chiedere aiuto agli altri o a farsi aiutare da associazioni di volontariato e/o dai servizi sociali si arrende in modo così tragico.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> infatti questi casi sono in aumento


 http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-dalla-stampa-online-mappa-e-timeline/363163/ Dice 120 nei primi 6 mesi. Se si raddoppia per arrivare a 12 mesi sono 240 in un anno e mi sembra un dato bassissimo perché son sempre stati intorno a 4000 annui http://www.istat.it/it/archivio/suicidi Mi aiutate a controllare se ho visto bene?


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma purtroppo sono estreme le condizioni di vita di diverse persone e le prospettive future non lasciano intravedere nessun miglioramento a breve termine pertanto i più *fragili, chi non ha il coraggio *di chiedere aiuto agli altri o a farsi aiutare da associazioni di volontariato e/o dai servizi sociali si arrende in modo così tragico.


Ciao Fiammetta,

non credo, che la fragilità o il coraggio, centri qualcosa. 

credo, che sia quel senso dentro di te, che, se superi quel limite, quella soglia ... non c'è più ritorno. 
entri a far parte, di un altro tipo di vita ... una vita, che non tutti hanno la sensibilità di capire ... 
e forse neanche loro stessi. quando hai lavorato tutta una vita e hai fatto tutto per, 
a punto non entrare in quella vita, ritrovarti poi con le spalle al muro ... deve essere terrificante per alcuni. 

arrivi a prendere una scelta. loro hanno scelto. una scelta consapevole ...  

sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La cosa di cui non mi capacito  è come si faccia ad arrivare
> ma questi gesti estremi ...


Ciao,

veramente, non riesci a immaginare?

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> 
> non credo, che la fragilità o il coraggio, centri qualcosa.
> 
> ...


Ciao SIenne  in effetti ho immaginato cosa possano provare persone che arrivano ad un tale gesto (escludendo coloro che sono in depressione da tanti anni e seguiti in tal senso da psicologi e psicoterapeuti, li le dinamiche sono credo altre e più lontane nel tempo nonché articolate), non ho mai per fortuna dovuto sopportare tali prove quindi sono andata ad intuito e ragionando con la mia testa,... Ma potrebbe benissimo essere come dici tu.


----------



## Gian (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-dalla-stampa-online-mappa-e-timeline/363163/ Dice 120 nei primi 6 mesi. Se si raddoppia per arrivare a 12 mesi sono 240 in un anno e mi sembra un dato bassissimo perché son sempre stati intorno a 4000 annui http://www.istat.it/it/archivio/suicidi Mi aiutate a controllare se ho visto bene?



l'unica cosa che posso dirti è che la mia città è tra la prime in Italia
come percentuali di suicidi per numero di abitanti.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-dalla-stampa-online-mappa-e-timeline/363163/ Dice 120 nei primi 6 mesi. Se si raddoppia per arrivare a 12 mesi sono 240 in un anno e mi sembra un dato bassissimo perché son sempre stati intorno a 4000 annui http://www.istat.it/it/archivio/suicidi Mi aiutate a controllare se ho visto bene?


Ciao Brunetta,

dove hai letto 4000 annui?

ammetto, di aver sorvolato, perché indica all'inizio le %uali in rapporto a 100'000 abitanti (istat).

il fattoquotidiano, riporta i "suicidi di crisi", mentre quello che ho visto su istat, sono %uali complessive,
che riguardano tutti i tipi di suicidio (ci sono tanti motivi distinti, perché una persona non vede via d'uscita:
 amore, depressione, malattia ecc.)

è questo che intendi? ... 

Personalmente, 240 "suicidi di crisi" ... sembrano tanti, così a intuito. bisognerebbe poter però
confrontare con dati di altri anni ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

No davvero non riesco ad immaginare ...
Non è uno solo in questo caso ma due persone , due persone che si sono preparati
la corda e si sono impiccati non un colpo secco ma una cosa da preparare 
Il terzo per lo schok
ma cazzo la vita è vita perchè vergognarsi di chiedere aiuto 
perchè vergognarsi di noi perchè?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> dove hai letto 4000 annui?
> 
> ...


Bisogna scorrere le tabelle per trovare i dati assoluti, anno per anno, che vanno lievemente diminuendo. I dati relativi (ogni 100.000) sono divisi per età e modalità. Le ragioni di un suicidio sono prevalentemente depressione. Il motivo per cui si è instaurato questo stato di malattia è difficile da indagare. Esclusi i casi di depressione endogena, gli altri dipendono sempre da condizioni economiche e o famigliari e sentimentali. Difficile conoscerli. E' chiaro che c'è un evento scatenante, in storia si direbbe una causa prossima, ma come in storia si dovrebbe risalire alle cause vere, altrimenti dovrebbe credere che la Prima guerra mondiale sia scoppiata perché la Serbia non aveva risposo a un ultimatum. Voglio dire che, come è anche scritto nel rapporto, bisognerebbe diffondere i dati con cautela perché, tra chi è depresso, l'emulazione è facile. Invece i giornali hanno cominciato a diffondere dati su suicidi dando per certe le cause. Non avendo dati assoluti del 2012 chiedevo se qualcuno riusciva a trovarli. Certamente anche veder invertire la tendenza sarebbe tristissimo ma non troverei corrotte un allarme, come se si trattasse di un'epidemia, allarme che potrebbe causarla l'epidemia.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna scorrere le tabelle per trovare i dati assoluti, anno per anno, che vanno lievemente diminuendo. I dati relativi (ogni 100.000) sono divisi per età e modalità. Le ragioni di un suicidio sono prevalentemente depressione. Il motivo per cui si è instaurato questo stato di malattia è difficile da indagare. Esclusi i casi di depressione endogena, gli altri dipendono sempre da condizioni economiche e o famigliari e sentimentali. Difficile conoscerli. E' chiaro che c'è un evento scatenante, in storia si direbbe una causa prossima, ma come in storia si dovrebbe risalire alle cause vere, altrimenti dovrebbe credere che la Prima guerra mondiale sia scoppiata perché la Serbia non aveva risposo a un ultimatum. Voglio dire che, come è anche scritto nel rapporto, bisognerebbe diffondere i dati con cautela perché, tra chi è depresso, l'emulazione è facile. Invece i giornali hanno cominciato a diffondere dati su suicidi dando per certe le cause. Non avendo dati assoluti del 2012 chiedevo se qualcuno riusciva a trovarli. Certamente anche veder invertire la tendenza sarebbe tristissimo ma non troverei corrotte un allarme, come se si trattasse di un'epidemia, allarme che potrebbe causarla l'epidemia.


Ciao 

Perfetto! Capito! :up: ...

Grazie! 

C'è sempre da fare tanta cautela con questi dati, che vengono comunicati. 

Questo mi fa ricordare una cosa successa qui, qualche anno fa. Abbiamo (come credo ovunque) un grande 
aumento della criminalità. I dati pubblicati sui vari quotidiani, mostravano, che la %uale
degli stranieri era più alta in rapporto alla popolazione svizzera e cera una comparazione dei reati più frequenti. 
Gira e rigira ... ho trovato poi la fonte (BAS) ... e nel calcolo, hanno preso pure i casi di clandestinità.
Lo si può fare, certo, ma bisogna dirlo ... perché uno svizzero, questo tipo di reato non lo può commettere. 
La clandestinità è un reato certo ... ma, cosa c'è dietro ... spesso un atto di sopravvivenza ... 

Perché all'epoca ... il clima verso gli stranieri qui, era terribile. Si stavano facendo nuove leggi ... 
e certe cose vanno dette!!!

Non centra nulla con quello che dici tu :smile: ... scusa ... ma si tratta, a punto, di divulgare giustamente le cose.

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Perfetto! Capito! :up: ...
> 
> ...


Non c'entra con i suicidi. C'entra con quel che dicevo :up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Leggendo quei dati si nota che la percentuale dei suicidi di uomini è molto più alto di quelli di donne, come tutti gli atti violenti. Questo mi sta facendo riflettere. Non so cosa ne penserò. Ci sto pensando.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggendo quei dati si nota che la percentuale dei suicidi di uomini è molto più alto di quelli di donne, come tutti gli atti violenti. Questo mi sta facendo riflettere. Non so cosa ne penserò. Ci sto pensando.


Ciao,

siamo in due ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggendo quei dati si nota che la percentuale dei suicidi di uomini è molto più alto di quelli di donne, come tutti gli atti violenti. Questo mi sta facendo riflettere. Non so cosa ne penserò. Ci sto pensando.



forse perchè gli uomini, per cultura storica, sono coloro che devono provvedere alla famiglia più di una donna e quindi credo che "fallendo" in questo, il carico emotivo sia molto più difficile da gestire e accettare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse perchè gli uomini, per cultura storica, sono coloro che devono provvedere alla famiglia più di una donna e quindi credo che "fallendo" in questo, il carico emotivo sia molto più difficile da gestire e accettare.


In dati assoluti da sempre. Non dati recenti e in relazione alla crisi economica (che non ho trovato).


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

si, questo ragionamento ci sta - Tebe.

stavo riflettendo su una ricerca letta (caspita non ricordo, qualche anno fa, di un 
paese nordico) ... il tema era il Burn-out. 

Non so in Italia, ma qui, hanno persino aperto dei reparti specifici, per questo disturbo. 
Perché sempre più uomini (anche donne, ma meno), si ammalano ... e ciò può portare anche al 
suicidio. 

Mi stavo nuovamente un po' innervosendo  ... perché questa ricerca, riportava l'incapacità
dell'individuo a comunicare in tempo, che la situazione lavorativa per lui era troppo stressante ecc. 

Mannaggia!!! Mi fanno venire i pruriti, certe ricerche ... certo che è così, ma oggi ancor più di ieri,
uno non può andare a dire, sorry, la mia salute non lo permette, che il capo mi stia sempre
col "soffia / alito?" sul collo, fare ore di straordinario, non sapere se il lavoro domani ancora ce l'ho ecc.
uno così, viene licenziato! ... e fa e fa e fa e fa ... alla fine ... non si sa più dove si è ... 

ok ... sono nuovamente calma ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> spostato


grazie Quib


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, questo ragionamento ci sta - Tebe.
> 
> ...



A me invece fa incazzare che in un mmondo dove 
dovremmo considerarci tutti uuguali c'è 
ancora gente che punta il dito contro "il diverso " 
solo criticando pensando di essere sempre dalla parte ggiusta arrivando 
cosi a farlo vergognare a tal punto di non riuscire ad esprimere ffino in 
fondo il suo malessere (a volte anche benessere ) tale da portarlo a questi 
gesti estremi ...
e qui si tratta di arretratezza culturare che volere 
o no in parte ne siamo tutti ancora soggetti...
Vedi anche il caso di"Andrea il ragazxo dai pantaloni rosa"
morto suicida a 15 perché preso in giro dai coetanei...


----------



## Gian (6 Aprile 2013)

ANDREA
è una bella canzone di Fabrizio De André che tanti
anni fa trattò lo stesso tema.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me invece fa incazzare che in un mmondo dove
> dovremmo considerarci tutti uuguali c'è
> ancora gente che punta il dito contro "il diverso "
> solo criticando pensando di essere sempre dalla parte ggiusta arrivando
> ...


Ciao Luna :smile: ...

potrei scrivere un romanzo a 4 volumi, per come sono stata trattata e di come ci si sente ... 
essere sempre la straniera ... il diverso ... ricoperta da concetti squallidi ... 
persino all'interno di una famiglia, e solo a causa della provenienza. 
e mi dispiace molto dire, che nella mia esperienza, la parte italiana ci è
andata sotto di brutto ... (non solo la famiglia, anche le comunità italiane
qui in svizzera ... ero la straniera, tra le straniere ... proprio all'ultimo gradino ...)

non posso aprire quella porta ... umiliazioni su umiliazioni ... sottili e evidenti ... 

la mia fortuna è stata ... proprio la mia natura, di non capire ... 
non ho mai capito la gente a torno a me, queste cose non le capisco ...e per fortuna! 
quando qualcosa non la capisce, non riesci a tirare delle somme ... 
anche un'altra cosa è stata la mia fortuna ... sorridevo tanto, e avevo tante idee 
per la testa e tanta voglia di fare ... ma i colpi si prendono ugualmente ... 

le ferite ci sono ... e fanno molto male ... e faranno sempre male ... 

ho perso così, vari amici ... si sono persi completamente ... tra il ricercare una 
propria personalità ... un senso di appartenenza ... persi in se stessi ... 
ci sono vari modi per porre fine alla propria esistenza ... 

certo, con la guerra di Jugoslavia ... il disprezzo ha cambiato direzione ... 
tutto verso il balcano e poi verso altri e altri ancora. 

noi italiani, spagnoli e portoghesi ... non contiamo più ... siamo quasi alla pari ...

la cosa brutta, non è tanto per la prima generazione, ma per la seconda.
poi la terza, va nuovamente ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me invece fa incazzare che in un mmondo dove
> dovremmo considerarci tutti uuguali c'è
> ancora gente che punta il dito contro "il diverso "
> solo criticando pensando di essere sempre dalla parte ggiusta arrivando
> ...


purtroppo all'uomo serve il nemico per dimostrare la propria superiorità, è una nostra componente, quella di volerci dimostrare più forti, più bravi, più belli. Non ci basta dominare un territorio, vogliamo anche quello del vicino, vogliamo quello che non ci è indispensabile, siamo perennemente frustrati perchè non ci basta mai quello che abbiamo, vorremmo sempre quello che hanno gli altri, abbiamo di conseguenza paura che l'altro voglia toglierci quello che abbiamo. Sto facendo ovviamente un discorso generale. Ma così nascono le invidie e/o le paure per chi ci è nato a fianco, a maggior ragione per chi è diverso da noi, per chi non riconosciamo della nostra tribù, per chi non comprendiamo.


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> purtroppo all'uomo serve il nemico per dimostrare la propria superiorità, è una nostra componente, quella di volerci dimostrare più forti, più bravi, più belli. Non ci basta dominare un territorio, vogliamo anche quello del vicino, vogliamo quello che non ci è indispensabile, siamo perennemente frustrati perchè non ci basta mai quello che abbiamo, vorremmo sempre quello che hanno gli altri, abbiamo di conseguenza paura che l'altro voglia toglierci quello che abbiamo. Sto facendo ovviamente un discorso generale. Ma così nascono le invidie e/o le paure per chi ci è nato a fianco, a maggior ragione per chi è diverso da noi, per chi non riconosciamo della nostra tribù, per chi non comprendiamo.


Ciao Sbri,

io gli chiamo, "bidoni senza fondo" ...  ...

il diverso, fa sempre un pò paura, perché non si sa, come comportarsi ... 
le regole non sono chiare ... e l'uomo è un "animale abitudinario", i cambiamenti, non piacciono tanto ...

il problema dell'incontro nasce da entrambe le parti. alcuni, da entrambe le parti, 
si sentono superiori all'altro ... e fanno pena e pietà, per come si comportano, 
e rendono la vita difficile al resto, che vorrebbe ...
non ci vuole niente, a generalizzare. è più facile. perché se si guarda bene, 
le teste di cavolo, non sono la maggioranza ... se no, ci sarebbe la guerra ...

la prima generazione, difficilmente si integra. rimangono fermi sulle loro usanze,
mentalità ecc. e sanno, dove e casa loro, hanno un origine. ma rimangono veramente fermi!
qui ci sono italiani, che hanno ancora la mentalità di 40anni fa ... perché manca uno scambio.
molti sono ritornati, perché non si trovavano neanche più bene in Italia ... l'Italia, mica è rimasta ferma ... 

il grande problema, è la seconda generazione. a casa una cultura, una mentalità e 
fuori una differente. l'orientamento per alcuni è estremamente difficile. soprattutto 
per coloro, che vogliono far parte della comunità ... si trovano divisi tra due mondi ...
e a giustificare sempre o l'una o l'altra ecc. un lungo discorso ... 

il mio compagno è responsabile di vari reparti. la collaborazione cambia radicalmente,
quando dice, che ha una famiglia con una straniera ... e racconta, che non è la provenienza 
che fa la differenza, ma proprio il tipo di persona che si è. ha collaboratori da tutto il mondo
e sanno lavorare con molta serietà e professionalità ... 

non c'è niente da fare ... alcuni sono delle teste di cavolo ... da entrambe le parti!
e non si rendono conto, quanto male fanno ... soprattutto ai bambini e giovani ...

sienne


----------

